# 21:9 lohnt es sich? (2560x1080)



## Leitwolf200 (18. Juni 2014)

Hi Leuts
Ich möcht mir wieder was anderes holen mit mein BenQ 144Hz komm ich bis heute net zurecht von den Augen her und mein Dell U2414 hat nen nervigen intputLag (Subjektiev).
Deshalb überleg ich mein BenQ zu VK da hätte ich auch schon jemand für und dann gleich nen 21:9 zu holen der auch gut was taugt zum zocken MMo´s Shooter alles dabei.
Habe grad diesen Monitor gesehen http://www.amazon.de/LG-25UM65-P-LE...e=UTF8&qid=1403032850&sr=8-2&keywords=LG+21:9
Der Preis ist recht gut mMn.
Nur was das für ne Auflösung?
1440p sinds ja net macht sich das trotzdem bemerkbar in der Schärfe im gegensatz zu 24" FullHD?
Sehe die Auflösung ehrlich gesagt zum ersten mal.^^(hust)

Und dann gäbe es noch diesen http://www.amazon.de/LG-29UM65-P-LE...UTF8&qid=1403041364&sr=8-1&keywords=LG+29UM65
Das ist der einzigste wo ich jetzt nen Test gefunden hab.
LG 29UM65 29" 21:9 UltraWide IPS LCD Monitor - YouTube
Das Prob an der ganze Sache ist mein Eng. ist net grad das beste und ich würde gern wissen was er da zur Gaming performance meint wenn einer in Eng. besser ist als ich(sollte ja net schwer sein^^)  und mir das Video mal zusammenfassen würde wär ich sehr dankbar.
Mit wieviel Leistung muss ich dann rechnen falls es einer von den beiden werden soll z.z zock ich alles mit min. 60FPS auf Ultra+2AA.
Das sollte ja dann net mehr so einfach sein oder?
Mir würde es da auch reichen wenns auf hoch ohne AA bei 50FPS steht.
Games die ich z.Z zocke 60% Dota 2,40% BF4/H. und die üblichen die noch kommen werden MK,Witcher u.s.w.
Mein Sys.
Xeon 1230 v@ 3,7Ghz all core
8GB Ram
HD 7950PCS+(wird nächstes Jahr gewechselt)
Jo vieleicht gibts ja den ein oder anderen der nen 21:9 hat geraden von den beide da oben und mir sagen könnte ob es sich lohnt oder net gerade auf mehr Sicht links und rechts.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Juni 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Nur was das für ne Auflösung? *(2560x1080)*
> 
> Sehe die Auflösung ehrlich gesagt zum ersten mal.^^(hust)


 Das ist eine 21:9 Auflösung, das diese Auflösung dir unbekannt ist glaube ich dir sofort, kommt auch nirgends sonst vor.

Und ob sich 21:9 (Kino-Format) durchsetzen wird, bezweifle ich mal stark, ist wieder nur ein weiterer versuch diese Auflösung unter die Masse zu bringen.
In Spielen wirst du Probleme benommen, denn nicht jedes Spiel erlaubt oder akzeptiert solche Auflösungen, nur für Filme ist diese Auflösung perfekt.. wenn du Glück hast siehst du trotzdem Balken beim Filme gucken


----------



## AMD4EVA (18. Juni 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6534014 schrieb:
			
		

> In Spielen wirst du Probleme benommen, denn nicht jedes Spiel erlaubt oder akzeptiert solche Auflösungen, nur für Filme ist diese Auflösung perfekt.. wenn du Glück hast siehst du trotzdem Balken beim Filme gucken


 
bf und cod vielleicht, jede halbwegs kundenorientierter entwickler bietet 21:9 support.
wenn man 4:3 filme auf 21:9 anschauen muss und sich über balken wundert .....

@TE
die frage ist nicht ob es sich lohnt sondern ob man ein 21:9 format haben möchte


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Juni 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6534014 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine 21:9 Auflösung, das diese Auflösung dir unbekannt ist glaube ich dir sofort, kommt auch nirgends sonst vor.
> 
> Und ob sich 21:9 (Kino-Format) durchsetzen wird, bezweifle ich mal stark, ist wieder nur ein weiterer versuch diese Auflösung unter die Masse zu bringen.
> In Spielen wirst du Probleme benommen, denn nicht jedes Spiel erlaubt oder akzeptiert solche Auflösungen, nur für Filme ist diese Auflösung perfekt.. wenn du Glück hast siehst du trotzdem Balken beim Filme gucken


Bis auf Call of Duty & Diablo 3 ist mir bis jetzt kein Spiel aufgefallen, was nicht in 21:9 läuft.

In BF hat man mit gut eingestelltem FOV sogar ein aus meiner sicht viel besseres Sichtfeld.


----------



## Jeanboy (18. Juni 2014)

Ich spiele 2 Shooter (CS:Go und Combat Arms) und bei beiden funktioniert 21:9 mit mehr Sichtfeld! 
Das ist einfach gold wert  Man muss sich deutlich weniger drehen, wenn man um Ecken/durch Türen geht etc.

Es hat meiner Meinung nach einen deutlichen Mehrwert und hat sich im direkten Vergleich mit 'nem globigen 27" 144Hz Monitor durchgesetzt .

Wichtig ist eben, dass die Spiele das Format unterstützen (BF4/H können 21:9  )


----------



## Min1reb3l (18. Juni 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6534014 schrieb:
			
		

> In Spielen wirst du Probleme benommen, denn nicht jedes Spiel erlaubt oder akzeptiert solche Auflösungen, nur für Filme ist diese Auflösung perfekt.. wenn du Glück hast siehst du trotzdem Balken beim Filme gucken



Die meisten Spiele laufen ohne Probleme im 21:9 Format und falls nicht kann man immer noch den Widescreen Fixer benutzen, das ist ein Programm, das dafür sorgt, das die Spielinhalte korrekt angezeigt werden (also im 21:9 Format) und das Bild nicht gezerrt wird oder schwarze Ränder entstehen. Einen sehr ausführlichen Test dazu hat "DasRegal" bereits vor einiger Zeit hier im Forum gemacht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...esen-spiele-update-widescreen-fixer-test.html
Das einzige Spiel, welches mir jetzt spontan einfällt, das das 21:9 Format nicht unterstützt (und sich leider auch nicht per Widescreen Fixer dazu bewegen lässt) ist Assassins Creed.

Abgesehen davon wären mir 25 Zoll zu wenig. Selbst ein 29 Zoll Monitor ist gerade einmal so hoch wie ein normaler 16:9 22 Zoll Monitor. Da will ich gar nicht wissen, wie klein dann erst der 25 Zoll ist . Aber letztendlich ist es ja deine Entscheidung.


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (18. Juni 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6534014 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine 21:9 Auflösung, das diese Auflösung dir unbekannt ist glaube ich dir sofort, kommt auch nirgends sonst vor.
> 
> Und ob sich 21:9 (Kino-Format) durchsetzen wird, bezweifle ich mal stark, ist wieder nur ein weiterer versuch diese Auflösung unter die Masse zu bringen.
> In Spielen wirst du Probleme benommen, denn nicht jedes Spiel erlaubt oder akzeptiert solche Auflösungen, nur für Filme ist diese Auflösung perfekt.. wenn du Glück hast siehst du trotzdem Balken beim Filme gucken


 Komplett falsch . Tatsache ist, dass 90% aller Spiele die ich habe 2560x1080 unterstützen und mit Downsampling auch 3200x1350. Wer einmal einen 21:9 Monitor hat der gibt ihn nicht wieder her . Hier  hat ein User ein schönes Review gemacht und einige Spiele getestet. Und das schöne ist, dass dieses Review auf Tatsachen beruht und nicht auf Halbwissen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Juni 2014)

Was ihr hier für einen Quark erzählt grenzt schon an 21:9-Werbung, arbeitet ihr bei Monitor Firmen, man hat den Eindruck 
Lasst ihn doch in die 21:9 Falle hineinschlittern, viel Spaß noch ^^ Die Kino Branche wirds euch mit Check Danken^^


----------



## addicTix (18. Juni 2014)

Kurze Frage und tut mir leid das ich mich so einwerfe, aber diese Widescreen Fixer Programme...
Werden die nicht von VAC oder so bei Counter-Strike als hack detected ?
Ich meine, eigentlich ist es ja der Sinn von einem 21:9 Monitor mehr zu sehen, aber wenn das Spiel es eigentlich nicht zulässt und man mit Programmen nachhelfen muss, dann könnte das doch etwas kritisch sein für den Anti Cheat Schutz oder ?


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (18. Juni 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6534096 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ihr hier für einen Quark erzählt grenzt schon an 21:9-Werbung, arbeitet ihr bei Monitor Firmen, man hat den Eindruck
> Lasst ihn doch in die 21:9 Falle hineinschlittern, viel Spaß noch ^^ Die Kino Branche wirds euch mit Check Danken^^


 Was hast du den fürn Prob.? " 21:9 Falle"  du leidest wohl unter Verfolgungswahn  Der einzige der hier Quark erzählt bist eindeutig du!


----------



## yingtao (18. Juni 2014)

SofaSurfer69 schrieb:


> Komplett falsch . Tatsache ist, dass 90% aller Spiele die ich habe 2560x1080 unterstützen und mit Downsampling auch 3200x1350. Wer einmal einen 21:9 Monitor hat der gibt ihn nicht wieder her . Hier  hat ein User ein schönes Review gemacht und einige Spiele getestet. Und das schöne ist, dass dieses Review auf Tatsachen beruht und nicht auf Halbwissen.


 
Gibt ne Menge an Spielen die kein 21:9 unterstützen oder nur schlecht unterstützen. Assassin's Creed 3 unterstützt gar kein 21:9 auch nicht mit dem Fixer (bei neueren weiß ich es nicht), Crysis 2 werden die Videos zwischen den Levels oben und unten abgeschnitten, in vielen Spielen ist 21:9 nicht angedacht wie z.B. in Tera oder Guild Wars 2 wo man dann links und rechts nur so Schnipsel angezeigt bekommt und bei vielen muss man erst selbst Hand anlegen mit dem Fixer.

21:9 ist echt super, wenn es funktioniert was aber noch nicht selbstverständlich ist. Das man oft mit kleineren Problemen kämpfen muss und häufig auf widescreen gaming gehen muss um Tips und Lösungen zu bekommen haben mich damals davon abgehalten mir nen 21:9 zu holen. Wenn das einem nichts ausmacht das man ab und an mal ein bisschen recherchieren und basteln muss und notfalls dann halt einfach in 16:9 spielen muss ist nen 21:9 Monitor ne Überlegung wert.

Ansonsten zu den beiden Monitoren. Die von LG sind gut und man muss nur auf die Größe achten. Der 25" ist nur ca. so hoch wie nen 21" und der 29" so hoch wie nen 23". Würde daher eher zum 29" greifen anstatt dem 25" da der vielleicht etwas zu klein ist.


----------



## Gummert (18. Juni 2014)

Als ich mir den 34" 3440 x 1440 von LG geholt habe und dann Arena Commander angeschmissen habe, bekommt man Pipi in den Augen  

Einfach nur Bombe das Format 

Im TV Bereich hat es sich nicht durchgesetzt, wer da ein wenig recherchiert wieso, weiß auch warum. 

Im Heimkino allerdings ist dieses Format unumgänglich, aber keine wirkliche Masse. 

Für den PC hingegen hat dieses Format schon seine Berechtigung. Da ich noch einen 16:9 habe merke ich schon oft die Vorzüge von 21:9, sowohl Office als auch bei Games. 

Was mich nur ein wenig stört ist, dass 21:9 für die " mehr " Sicht je nach Game massiv mehr Leistung kostet. Bisher ist das aber nur Star Citizen, was allerdings noch die Alpha einer Pre Alpha ist hehe


----------



## BertB (18. Juni 2014)

also ich steh auch sehr drauf,

einzige neuere games, die bei mir nicht richtig laufen, sind skyrim und fallout 3, beides bethesda,

diablo3 geht, komisch pseudoephedrin...
guild wars 2 ebenfalls

der 25" ist sehr schmal,
media markt hat alle drei größen offen rumstehen, (der vor meiner haustür jedenfalls)
kannst ja mal in natura anschauen


----------



## Pinhead (18. Juni 2014)

Hey.
 Wow,selbst Monitore spalten die Gamergemeinde.Wie verrückt is das denn.Ich hab mit keinem Spiel Schwierigkeiten bei 21:9.Selbst alte Games ala Kingpin laufen ohne Probleme.Brauchte den WideSreenFixer bis jetzt noch nicht.Kann den LG nur empfehlen.


----------



## AMD4EVA (18. Juni 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6534096 schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst ihn doch in die 21:9 Falle hineinschlittern, viel Spaß noch ^^


 
Ein 21:9 moni. ist weitaus eine bessere investition als ein 320euro benq mit 1080p + TN


----------



## Erok (18. Juni 2014)

Also ich habe mir diesen hier vor einigen Monaten gekauft : https://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2913wm-210-41201-210-41199-a867123.html

Ein User hier im Forum hat ihn getestet und ausfühlrich darüber berichtet : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...esen-spiele-update-widescreen-fixer-test.html

Auch PCGH hat selbst einen kleinen Artikel dazu : Dell präsentiert mit Ultrasharp U2913WM Ultra-Wide-Monitor im 21:9-Format

Das war auch der Grund, weshalb ich mich von meinem Asus VG278H getrennt habe 

Man muss sich auf jedenfall erst mal an die Breite des Bildes gewöhnen. Ging bei mir aber recht fix, da ich es liebe richtig viel Platz auf dem Desktop zu haben 

Meine Spiele laufen soweit alle ohne Probleme in der Auflösung 2560 x 1080 und Dank GeDoSato auch noch mit Downsampling in diversen Spielen 

Spiele wie Assasins Creed 4 Black Flag, die eigentlich diese Auflösung nicht unterstützen, kann man mit einem Tool dazu zwingen, daß sie auch im 21:9 - Format ihren Dienst tun 

Mein Fazit nach all den Monaten lautet :

Die 120 Hz und 3D war am Asus VG278H wirklich ne tolle Sache. Aber 120 Hz benötigen auch eine sehr potente Grafikkarte, und 3D kann ich auch an meinem 40 Zoll - TV spielen 

Der Dell Monitor mit IPS-Panel gefällt mir aufgrund seiner Farbtreue und der 21:9 Auflösung weitaus besser. In vielen Spielen, wie zum Beispiel Counterstrike Global Offensive hast Du da einen echten Vorteil, da Du früher um Häuser-Ecken herum siehst. Oder auch in anderen Shootern siehst Du einfach sehr viel mehr in der Breite, so auch in BF 3 und BF 4

Bei Infestation Survivor Stories (ja ich weiss, viele findens kacke, ich fands mal gut  ) hat es mir mal das Leben gerettet, da ich den Feind einfach früher sah als mein Team-Kollege der in Full-HD Auflösung spielt !

In Autorennspielen oder auch im Euro Truck Simulator 2 sieht man entsprechend links und rechts auch mehr. Gerade beim Euro Truck Simulator 2 (das Spiel war der eigentliche Grund für den Wechsel) sehe ich durch das breitere Bild nun bei der Cockpit-Ansicht vom linken bis zum rechten Aussenspiegel. Bei Full-HD war das schlichtweg nicht möglich. Hier hätte ich 3 Monitore benötigt, da ja bei 2 Monitoren sonst direkt mittig im Bild der Rahmen gewesen wäre 

Zusammen gefasst bin ich hellauf begeistert von 21:9 Format und will diesen Monitor auch nicht mehr missen  Dass er "nur" noch auf 60 FPS läuft und nicht mehr auf 120 Hz wie mein alter Asus, stört mich nicht im geringsten und hat die Bildqualität auch nicht wirklich verschlechtert  

Von meiner Seite aus kann ich solch einen Monitor nur wärmstens empfehlen. Aber eins sei noch gesagt. Da Du ja eine höhere Auflösung als bei Full-HD hast, benötigt es auch eine sehr potente Grafikkarte 

In Thief z.B habe ich mit einer Grafikkarte bei höchsten Details und Mantle Min FPS 49,5 und Max FPS 78 und Durchschnittlich 57,7 FPS mit einer Asus R9 290 DC II OC

Ach ja, schau auch mal bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen rein. Da werden einige 21:9 Geräte recht günstig verkauft 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich bin mir auch ernsthaft am überlegen den LG 29UB65 zu kaufen.Leider gibts noch keine frei veröffentlichen Test dazu(Prad.de).Prad hats getestet.

Aber einen fazit zum Monitor,

PRAD | 21:9 UltraWide Monitor LG 29UB65-P

Ich selber bin ein gelegenheits Gamer ab und zu (COH2, oder habe paar alte Classic,s wie Call of Duty4,Crisis ect.).Aber was für mich interesant an

diesem Monitor ist, ist die Multitasking Eigenschaften(4-Screen Split).Und man benötigt keinen High End Garfikkarte wie z.B. wie bei einem 4K Monitor

und kann meine jetzige(2x770GTX) locker eine weile weiter verwenden.Und natürlich der IPS Panel mit den satten Farben und blickwinkel stabil was 

für den Moni spricht.Ob da jetzt alle Spiele diesem format unterstützen ist wieder eine andere frage(Spielehersteller abhängig).Jetzt müßte ich den 

Moni nur noch in echt sehen,dann kann ich mir einen besseren Bild davon machen was Verarbeitungsqualität angeht und die Optik des Panels.

Sollte das passen, ist der so gut wie gekauft.

Übrigens,der Blickwinkel mit 160 Grad angegeben bei Pard.de,das muß ein fehler sein 178 Grad Blickwinkel hat der Moni.
Hab die schon angeschrieben


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Juni 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6534096 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ihr hier für einen Quark erzählt grenzt schon an 21:9-Werbung, arbeitet ihr bei Monitor Firmen, man hat den Eindruck
> Lasst ihn doch in die 21:9 Falle hineinschlittern, viel Spaß noch ^^ Die Kino Branche wirds euch mit Check Danken^^


Hast du einen 21:9 Screen im Einsatz?
21:9 ist fast komplett unterstützt.


Erok schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir diesen hier vor einigen Monaten gekauft : https://geizhals.de/dell-ultrasharp-u2913wm-210-41201-210-41199-a867123.html
> 
> Ein User hier im Forum hat ihn getestet und ausfühlrich darüber berichtet : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...esen-spiele-update-widescreen-fixer-test.html
> 
> ...


Den Dell U2913WM kann ich nur empfehlen. Läuft seit Monaten bei mir und ich will mich nicht mehr trennen 

Edit: Dank Splitscreen-Software ist er auch gut für Multitaking. Ebenso können 2 Bildquellen angezeigt werden. Sprich TV und PC oder Anderes 

Ebenso reicht meine R9 290 um alles auf Ultra super zocken zu können


----------



## DoGyAUT (18. Juni 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> also ich steh auch sehr drauf,
> 
> einzige neuere games, die bei mir nicht richtig laufen, sind skyrim und fallout 3, beides bethesda,
> 
> ...


 
Mit dem Widescreenfixer hat man keine Probleme mit dem HUD und dem FOV 

Ich persönlich habe mir 21:9 geholt, ist die einfache Variante von Eyefinity sozusagen. Braucht aber wesentlich weniger Leistung ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. Juni 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> diablo3 geht, komisch pseudoephedrin


Ok. hatte es das letzte mal vor einiger zeit gespeilt. Blizzard wollte 21:9 nicht freischalten, da es ein Vorteil gegenüber 16:9 ist. (Soweit meine letzte Info)


DoGyAUT schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe mir 21:9 geholt, ist die einfache Variante von Eyefinity sozusagen. Braucht aber wesentlich weniger Leistung ^^


Dito.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. Juni 2014)

Jo Hey
Erstmal THX für de Antworten.
Es sollte schon einer von den 2LG´s sein.
Ich weis zwar net welchen von beiden der 25" ist preislich  mMn richtig gut aber wenn er doch so schmal sein sollte überleg ich mir das noch  der 24er(16:9) ist mir normal in der höhe zuviel des guten weil mein Monitor relatiev ehöht steht ist durch mein PC Tisch so.
Wie schaut es denn mit inputLag aus das ist mir das wichtigste wie gesagt im verlinkten Video sagt er ja dazu was nur versteh ich es eher schlecht wegen dem net so guten Eng. meiner seits also wer das sich mal anschauen würde und mir das noch zusammen fassen könnte wär super.
Wieivel Leistung muss ich denn draufrechnen im gegensatz zu Full HD?
Bei 1440p sinds ja grob 20-25FPS die man weniger hat in spielen als mit FullHD.
Kommt Dota2 mit der Auflösung auch klar das ist z.Z das Game was am meistenn gezockt wird wenn ich das denn so abgeschnitten spielen müsste wär das net so toll.


----------



## BertB (18. Juni 2014)

vielleicht sehen sie es jetzt lockerer, weil das olle auktionshaus weg ist

2560x1080 ist 1/3 mehr fläche als full hd, leistungsbedarf steigt auch etwa in dem maße,
geht noch, finde ich,
mit ner 270x gehts schon sehr gut (alles ultra in allen games halt nicht, aber in vielen games)

2560x1440 = wqhd = 1440p ist über 70% mehr als full hd,
290 oder 780 sind da ne gute idee

weiß nicht, ob dota geht, 
auf jeden fall isses aber kein hardware fresser, der die karte in die knie zwingen sollte, die auf full hd gut geht (bei 2560x1080)

grad nochmal gelesen: 7950pcs+ sollte gut sein für 2560x1080
für wqhd etwas knapp, aber allemal reduziert spielbar,
da du nächstes jahr die karte auch aufrüsten willst, könnte wqhd auch top sein,
monitor behält man ja meist lange


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. Juni 2014)

Wie gesagt geb mich auch mit 50FPS zu frieden auf Hoch..(das ist aber die schmerzgrenze von den FPS her) Ultra hab ich halt nur an wenns de Karte schafft ansonsten sieht man in den wenigstenn Games nen Unterschied zwischen Ultra und Hoch.
Möcht halt nur noch das mitn lag geklärt haben leider finde ich ja kein weiteren test dazu.
Und ob Dota die Auflösung optimal darstellen kann.
Dann muss ich mir das nochmal durchn Kopf gehen lassen ob 25 oder 29" leider ist  es bei mir nen Stunde Fahrt bis zum nächsten MM hab halt nur nen MediaMax da und die haben nur 1 29er gehabt.


----------



## BertB (18. Juni 2014)

also der lg 29ea93 hat ganz wenig,
5ms oder so,
ich merk selber nix, und die 5ms hab ich wo gelesen,
glaub auch pcgh print,
soll aber ne ältere version geben, die hat 20ms,
aber das war auch schon letzten herbst,
die neueren LG sind bestimmt alle so schnell

hier sinds etwas andere zahlen,
die unterscheiden aber zwischen reinem input lag und processing lag = input lag + pixel response time
AnandTech | LG 29EA93 Monitor Review - Rev. 1.25

hab jetzt noch nen anderen monitor, der hat laut pcgh test 20ms input lag,
und bei dem spür ichs auch leicht, (samsung u28d590d)

beim lg 29ea93 gar nicht


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. Juni 2014)

Ok der LG 29EA93-P macht auch nen guten Eindruck der Preis ist auch super blos wie weis ich das es die neue Version ist oder net?
Ich hatte schonmal den LG 27EA73LM-P der hatte nen total hohen InputLag gehabt für meinen geschmack ok da hab ich auch kaum tests gefunden zu.
Net das es beim LG 29EA93-P genuaso ist was ich mir eig. net vorstellen kann die werden da ja net auf der stelle stehen bleiben mit den Reaktionsverhalten.
Hab mir jetzt paar Videos reingezogen anscheinend taugt die 7950PCS+ doch noch was in der Auflösung BF4 auf Hoch mit 55-65FPS hört sich schonmal gut an und der Xeon sollte ja so oder so genug Power haben.
Naja ich überleg mir das nochmal entweder der LG 29EA93-P oder einen von mein geposteten 25" oder 29" vileicht find ich ja doch noch paar tests zu und greif dann zu dem der die beste Reaktionszeit hat.
Werde mich auf jedenfall dann hier nochmal melden und meine Meinung zu abgeben wie er rüberkommt könnte aber noch bissel dauern z.Z kaum Zeit.

Trotzdem sind Meinungen/Erfahrungen noch gern gesehen.


----------



## DoGyAUT (19. Juni 2014)

Wichtig ist das dir den Widescreen Fixer auch installiert, der hilft dir bei den meisten Problemen wegen 21:9 oder Eyefinity.

Klassiker was der Fixer behebt sind die ganzen Ubisoft Spiele die irgendwie immer auf 16:9 ausgelegt sind (obwohl man zb 21:9 einstellen kann im Spiel) der FOV wird angepasst und bei manchen das HUD mit Skaliert. Bei den ganzen UE3 Spielen wird auch der FOV gefixt.

Aber sobald ein Spiel eigentlich Hor+ ist hat man kein Problem mit 21:9 oder Mult-Monitor. Bei Vert- wirds etwas anstrengender, da sieht man nicht mehr, da wird einfach hineingezoomt (sind die meisten alten Spiele, alle halbwegs aktuellen sind so gut wie Hor+ - ausnahme zb AC Serie  )

Für solche Fälle gibt es dann diesen Fixer


----------



## FROSTY10101 (21. Juni 2014)

Welcher auch nicht schlecht ist, wäre der "Flawless Widescreen".
Den nutze ich für meinen Dell U2913WM 21:9 29"Zoll.
Download Flawless Widescreen | Flawless Widescreen
Mit ihm habe ich ein paar Optionen mehr zur Verfügung.
Ich spiele gern Skyrim, und kann hier dann auch noch SkyUI, Fadenkreuz, etc. anpassen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (21. Juni 2014)

Übrigens , LG 29UB65 test wird am 23.6.14 veröffentlich bei prad.de


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. Juni 2014)

Im Luxx gibst es einen 21:9 Laberthread. Da kann man ja auch ma reinschauen


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Juni 2014)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Übrigens , LG 29UB65 test wird am 23.6.14 veröffentlich bei prad.de


 
Jop den wart ich auf jeden noch ab


----------



## Thaiminater (21. Juni 2014)

Ist der Lg 25Um-65 empfehlenswert?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Juni 2014)

KA ich schwanke da auch noch der 25er hat halt nen top preis der 29 kostet ja fast das doppelte.
Aber wie es immer ist gibt es da bestimmt wieder Unterschiede was die Reaktion angeht.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (21. Juni 2014)

Die 25" Version hab ich vorort gesehen bei Saturn.Kamm mir recht klein vor der Moni. In der höhe des Panels(etwas über 25CM).Ist so als hättt du einen 24" ler der einen Finger breit länger ist und nur 25cm höhe hat.Das kannst du mit einem Zollstock/Meterband an deinem jetzigen Monitor ran halten und vergleichen.Deswegen wollt ich auch den 29"ler der in der höhe etwas 32cm ist mit Rahmen bzw.aktive Bildfläche 29cm. 





Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> KA ich schwanke da auch noch der 25er hat halt nen top preis der 29 kostet ja fast das doppelte.
> Aber wie es immer ist gibt es da bestimmt wieder Unterschiede was die Reaktion angeht.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (21. Juni 2014)

Leider hatten die LG 29UB65 nicht im Angebot.Hab da einige Läden abgeklappert


----------



## Thaiminater (21. Juni 2014)

Aber 200 Euro für 4 cm


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (21. Juni 2014)

Ja genau, deswegen ist mit die höhe wichtig wegen 4-Screen Split Funktion 





Thaiminater schrieb:


> Aber 200 Euro für 4 cm


----------



## Thaiminater (22. Juni 2014)

Also das wär dann mein zweiter Hauptmonitor zum Spielen und nur 1 cm kleiner dass lohnt sich glaub ich nicht den großen zu holen


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (23. Juni 2014)

Diese Gurken von Prad.de.Heute sollte der Test veröffentlicht werden(LG 29UB65).So stand es noch vor einigen Tagen auf ihrer Website??
Schaun war mal, vielleicht wird der Test im laufe des Tages noch veröffentlicht.


----------



## Laggy.NET (23. Juni 2014)

Kauf dir bloß keinen 25 Zoll!

Der 29" 21:9 ist für den Ersatz eines 24" oder 23" 16:9 Monitors gedacht, da die Höhe die selbe ist und man seitlich mehr sieht.
Die 34" 21:9 sind als ersatz für die 27 Zoll 16:9 Monitore gedacht.
25 Zoll 21:9 dürfte dann in der Höhe einem 19" 16:9 entsprechen. Das ist viel zu klein.

Konkret kann ich dir den Asus PB298Q empfehlen. Unter den 21:9 Monitoren die beste Ausleuchtung des Backlights, so gut wie kein InputLag und höhenverstellbar.


Ansonsten kann ich zu 21:9 auch nur sagen. Es lohnt sich! Klar, es funktionieren nicht immer alle Spiele, aber die meisten. (Eigentlich funktionieren alle Spiele, die Eyefinitiy bzw. drei oder mehr Monitore unterstützen.) Spiele die nicht supportet sind laufen denn eben mit Balken links und rechts, aber in nativem 1080p ohne skalierung. Alternativ gibt es Widescreen Fixer und Flawless widescreen (sollte man aber in Multiplayer Games nicht nutzen, wegen Cheat detection). Aber genau deswegen kauft man auch einen 21:9 Motor, der die höhe des alten hat! Da dies sonst ein massives downgrade darstellt, wenn man mal ein 16:9 Game spielt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (23. Juni 2014)

Hier der Test.
PRAD | Test Monitor LG 29UB65-P
Naja scheint wohl net so toll zu sein von den reaktionszeiten


----------



## Kisten_Gandalf (23. Juni 2014)

Ich persönlich besitze den LG 25UM65-P. und ich habe auch den LG 29UM65-P im Media Markt gesehen. Und der Unterschied wahre mir persönlich keine extra 200 Euro wert ich habe mir den LG 25UM65-P gekauft weil ein IPS Panel mit einer höheren Pixel menge als FULL HD für 200 Euro (meiner Meinung) nach ein guten preis klingen. Der Monitor hat auch einen Gaming Modus um den Input lag zu reduzieren.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (23. Juni 2014)

Deshalb denk ich ja auch an den  25er wegen der höheren PPI aber wenn der wirklich nur ne höhe von nem 19" hat weis net ist mir da bestimmt zu wenig glaub ich wer auch mal in MM gucken gehen.


----------



## Kisten_Gandalf (23. Juni 2014)

Naja vorher hatte ich einen 22 Zöller mit FULL HD Auflösung und TN Panel (gut den Monitor habe ich auch damals 2008 gekauft) auf jeden Fall ist das Bild vom 21 : 9 25 Zöller um einiges besser und schärfer oder auch anders gesagt man gewöhnt sich dran.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (24. Juni 2014)

Prad.de zitat,Für Nicht-Profispieler ist der LG 29UB65-P bedenkenlos zu empfehlen.Kann mir nicht vorstellen das jeder hier ein Profi Gamer ist bzw. ob ein normal Gamer das warnehmen würde wenn es paar milli Sekunden schneller oder lansamer wär,oder?





Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Hier der Test.
> PRAD | Test Monitor LG 29UB65-P
> Naja scheint wohl net so toll zu sein von den reaktionszeiten


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (24. Juni 2014)

Übrigens hab die LG 29EB53 gestern bestellt.Ist gleiche Panel bzw.Technik.Hat sogar mehr Anschlüsse(+ 3xUSB 3.0,1xUSB 2.0 upstream),dafür hat der einen anderen Standbein nur (Höhenverstellbar). Der Monitor ist in Schwarz matt und nicht Klavierlack wie bei  LG 29UB65-P und die OSD Bildschirm Einstellung/Menue ist kein Joystick wie beim UB65-P sondern ist klassich rechts am Monitor angebracht mit Touchfunktion.Ich wollte kein hochglanz Moni deswegen hab ich mich für diese entschieden und hat sogar mehr Anschlüsse und kostet 70 Euro weniger ,warum auch immer.


----------



## BertB (24. Juni 2014)

mattschwarz ist nice,
meiner ist weiß...

aber nur von hinten, und da ist ne wand, also egal


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein schöner Vergleich: 25" (21:9) vs 24" (16:9)

Visual TV Size Comparison : 25 inch 21x9 display vs 24 inch 16x9 display

Kannst ja mal die verschiedenen Größen ausprobieren.

Ich finde die 25" bei 21:9 einfach nicht zeitgemäß. Mir wäre das Geld das ich dafür ausgebe zu schade. Lieber die 200€ drauflegen, und ne anständige Größe, anstatt das Geld so sinnlos für nen 25" zu verbrennen. Das ist ja mehr ein Downgrade, als ein Upgrade...

Na ja, und im MM anschauen ist auch kontraproduktiv  Weil so klein wie das Zeug im Laden aussieht, wirst du dir dann wohl nen 34" 21:9 kaufen.


----------



## doceddy (24. Juni 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Hier mal ein schöner Vergleich: 25" (21:9) vs 24" (16:9)
> 
> Visual TV Size Comparison : 25 inch 21x9 display vs 24 inch 16x9 display
> 
> ...


 
Die 21:9 Monitore haben aber 29" und nicht 25" 
Visual TV Size Comparison : 29 inch 21x9 display vs 24 inch 16x9 display


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. Juni 2014)

doceddy schrieb:


> Die 21:9 Monitore haben aber 29" und nicht 25"
> Visual TV Size Comparison : 29 inch 21x9 display vs 24 inch 16x9 display


 
Hast du den Thread gelesen?  Hier für dich nochmals z.B:



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Deshalb denk ich ja auch an den  *25er* wegen der höheren PPI aber wenn der wirklich nur ne höhe von nem 19" hat weis net ist mir da bestimmt zu wenig glaub ich wer auch mal in MM gucken gehen.


 
Alternativ guckst du hier: LG 25UM65-P 63,5 cm IPS LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Fazit -> Wir diskutieren tatsächlich obs ein 25 Zoll 21:9 Monitor sein soll.


----------



## doceddy (24. Juni 2014)

Ups, wusste gar nicht, dass es die auch in 25" gibt 
Diese Größe ist wirklich nicht optimal. Dadurch hat man doch nicht die Vorteile von 21:9 (Fläche von zwei 19"er in 4:3, breite Sicht in Spielen)


----------



## Leitwolf200 (25. Juni 2014)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Prad.de zitat,Für Nicht-Profispieler ist der LG 29UB65-P bedenkenlos zu empfehlen.Kann mir nicht vorstellen das jeder hier ein Profi Gamer ist bzw. ob ein normal Gamer das warnehmen würde wenn es paar milli Sekunden schneller oder lansamer wär,oder?


 
Du ich bin auch kein Pro Gamer aber mir fällt das sofort auf
Gerade was den InputLag angeht.
Das wär net das erste IPS Panel was ich hab/hatte.
Auch der Bildwechsel um so langsamer der ist umso träger ist irgentwie alles also bei Dota2 hol ich mir da nen Krampf in de Hand weils einfach langsamer als auf nen TN 60Hz ist und ich von a nach b länger brauch.
Ode Dunkle Stellen in BF4 renn mal von Hell ins dunkle schwupp merks de wie träge das Bild auf einmal wird.(und nein hat nix mit den FPS zu tuhen die sind geschmeidig auf 60^^)
Vielleicht ne gewöhnungssache aber ich hab dann immer in hinterkopf mit mein TN wär ich jetzt fixer
Z.Z konnte nur MVA+ bei mir überzeugen vom Lag her dafür haben die etwas mehr Schlieren als IPS.
Ich könnte dir auch auf anhieb sagen welcher Monitor auf 60 oder 120/144Hz läuft manche fällt das überhaupt net auf mir schon.
Sogar von 60 auf 75Hz merk ich das sofort weis net bin da übelst empfindlich bei sowas.
Blos bei mir ist das Prob. mit LED und TN komm ich überhaupt net klar von den Augen und da hab ich nur 2Mögl. ich bleib bei mein alten TN 60Hz zum zocken und mein Dell U2414H zum Surfen oder ich finde nen gutes mittel ding zwischen gutes Gamen und angnehm für de Augen(Farben u.s.w) was sich bis heute  net so einfach lösen lässt bei mir..
@Laggy Joa das stimmt wohl im Laden sehen die alle verdammt klein aus ka wieso das so rüberkommt.
Mein 42" TV sah auch übelst klein im Laden aus und Heime hats einen fast erschlagen von der größe.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (25. Juni 2014)

Hab jetzt nochmal bissel gestöbert und glaub der einzigste 21:9 der mich anspricht auch was die Gaming Performance angeht ist der ASUS PB298Q.
Kostet natürlich auch dafür mehr.
Hmm kann zu den einer was sagen?
Ich dächte gelesen zu haben das er bei nem User hier ausm Forum immer gefiept hat(kann mich jetzt aber auch irren)


----------



## Thaiminater (25. Juni 2014)

Also ich find die 29 zoll einfach zu teuer da kann ich mir auch nen Wqhd holen


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. August 2014)

So hab mal ne Frage an die 29" 21:9 user spielt von euch einer Dota2 und könnte mir sagen ob man 21:9 erzwingen kann?
Normal gehts ja net was mich auch noch hindert am kauf weil ich z.Z zu 80% Dota spiele da wurde bei Valve schon mächtig tam tam drum gemacht die meinen man hätte ne riesen vorteil und dadurch unterstützt dota das net lol.
Also würde ich das mal gerne wissen obs mitn Fixer geht oder so.^^


Sooo *ausbuddel* hab mir jetzt nach langen hin und her den Asus PB298Q bestellt ich hab lange überlegt zwischen dem und die neuen von LG aber da mir nen geringer InputLag und höhenverstellung wichtig sind ist es denne doch der Asus geworden.
Ich werde berichten
Sollte Samstag bei mir eintreffen.
Obwohl jetzt schon die erstenn IPS mit 144Hz angekündigt worden sind aber eh das mal ausgereift ist und bezahlbar vergeht bestimmt noch nen Jahr bis dahin hoffe ich das ich mit dem Asus nun langsam mal zufrieden bin suche ja schon ewig nen Monitor^^.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (11. September 2014)

Ich hoffe nur das Dota mir kein strich durch de Rechnung macht.....das das Hud net angepasst ist weis ich.
Hoffe nur das nix verzerrt ist oder so leider hab ich dazu keine Antworten gefunden


----------



## BertB (11. September 2014)

dota 2 geht,
habs gerade ausprobiert

kreise sahen korrekt rund aus

geht sogar downsampling 3200x1350


----------



## Leitwolf200 (11. September 2014)

Ok super geht das von sich aus schon oder muss man nen fixer nutzen?
Aber man sieht net mehr in Dota 2 oder?
Glaube mal gelesen zu haben das man da net mehr sieht mit 21:9 weils unter cheat zählt...
Ausser Valve hat es angepasst^^
Aber so lang das Bild scharf und net verzerrt ist passt das schon.


----------



## BertB (11. September 2014)

habs nie mit nem anderen monitor gesehen,
rumfixen musst ich nicht
schätze, dass man mehr sieht, 
links und rechts nen streifen mehr halt

kann auch sein, dass oben und unten was abgeschnitten ist, aber ich glaubs nicht


----------



## Leitwolf200 (11. September 2014)

Ok werd ich ja sehen dann meld mich ja wie gesagt sowieso nochmal.
Wie gesagt wenn ich bei Youtube schaue passt das HUD nur net aber das sind alles olle Videos vielleicht hat Valve ja doch nachgegeben^^
Gleich Wolfenstein mit bestellt damit es sich auch lohnt
Wenn man die seite glauben kann sollte nix fehlen http://www.wsgf.org/dr/dota-2/enin der höhe.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. September 2014)

Hey 
Monitor ist da und weil ich jetzt zu Faul bin gibts nur nen Link zu nem anderen Forum da hab ich nen kleinen eindruck geschrieben.
[Sammelthread] Cinemascreen 21:9 Monitore - Seite 68


----------

